# MTB Verein?



## NomBre (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen ob es in der nähe von Nürnberg nen Mountainbike Verein gibt?

z.b. www.radlexpress.de

Ich suche einen in der nähe von Altdorf b. Nürnberg.

Gruß


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2009)

www.rc-schnaittachtal.de

ist zwar ein stück weg, aber vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem. ansonsten mal den bdr anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (5. Dezember 2009)

Nur mal so für was braucht man so was? Bitte nicht falsch Verstehen interesiert mich nur mal.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2009)

einerseits für ein konsiquentes training, andererseits um eine lizenz zu bekommen.


----------



## norman68 (5. Dezember 2009)

Na ja Lizenz bekomms du bei jeden Radsportverein


----------



## NomBre (6. Dezember 2009)

Geht auch darum andere Leute kennen zu lernen und feste Termine zu haben, als auch Training eventl. Wettbewerbe.

Ist genauso warum auch viele Hobbykicker im Verein sind.


----------



## jobeagle (6. Dezember 2009)

In Schnaittach gibts auch den Skiclub Rothenberg-Schnaittach mit Mountainbikeabteilung (www.scrschnaittach.de). Im Winter wird Samstags gefahren, in der Saison mittwochs (2 Leistungsklassen) und samstags.
Wird für dich zwar zu weit entfernt sein, bist aber gerne eingeladen mal vorbeizukommen.


----------



## norman68 (6. Dezember 2009)

NomBre schrieb:


> Geht auch darum andere Leute kennen zu lernen und feste Termine zu haben, als auch Training eventl. Wettbewerbe.
> 
> Ist genauso warum auch viele Hobbykicker im Verein sind.



Schau doch einfach mal hier im Lokal Bereich da sind einige Threads wo sich Biker immer zu festen Termine Treffen um zusammen zu Biken.


----------



## DABAIKA (6. Dezember 2009)

der dav trfft sich jeden dienstag an versch. pkt. in nbg zur mtb aussfahrt...
http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/
(schau da mal)


----------



## RedSKull (6. Dezember 2009)

Der RC 50 Erlangen hat auch eine recht aktive MTB Abteilung mit vielen Nürnberger Mitgliedern.
www.rc50-erlangen.de


----------

